# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Hand Made >  Магия красоты...

## Lentina

Привет всем жителям этого форума с берегов Невы из прекрасного Питера!
Спешу познакомить вас, дорогие друзья, с ещё одним видом творчества, которое стало для меня и хобби и одним из главных занятий в жизни...
Очень надеюсь найти единомышленников и ценителей  в этой области..
Делаю украшения из бисера, проволоки, бусин и натуральных камней..
Всё, что делаю - продаю через инет-магазины... Заказы не принимаю, делаю только то, к чему лежит Душа и что нравится самой....
Изделий сделано уже очень много.. поэтому для первого знакомства представлю небольшой коллаж из своих творений..






Есть два видео-ролика, приглашаю к просмотру...

----------

***marina*** (26.05.2016)

----------


## Lentina

кулон "Талисман друидов" Кракелюрные агаты, вышивка по коже, бисер, пайетки, бусины


 комплектик "Восточные сказки"из гранатов и посеребренной проволоки

----------


## Mazaykina

Марина, добрый день! Я очень рада, что Вы пришли! Такая красота, аж дух захватывает!!! спасибо Вам за творчество. 
Вы не против, если я вашу тему на время в новостях поставлю? Ведь такие произведения нужно обязательно показывать.

----------


## Lentina

Я не против, делайте, как лучше... Постепенно буду выкладывать свои "шедевры".. Надеюсь, найду отклик.

----------


## Tajussa

*Lentina*,
 Мариш, привет. Спасибо за красоту. :Ok:  Мои работы конечно поскромнее будут, да и времени сейчас совершенно нет на создание чего-то нового, но увидев твои работы прям руки зачесались...  
В подписи напиши свое имя, чтобы было проще общаться.  :Aga:   :flower: 
Удачи!

----------


## natascha-sam

Марина, добрый день!!!! спасибо вам огромное!!!!Аж дух захватывает от такой красоты!!!!СПАСИБО ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ!!! :Ok: ОЧЕНЬ КРАСИВО И ЗДОРОВО!!!:smile:
*ВЫ ТАЛАНТИЩЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* УСПЕХОВ ВАМ!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*НЕ-ВЕ-РО-ЯТНАЯ КРАСОТИЩА!!!* Спасибо вам за приятные мгновения созерцания поистине прекрасного!!!

----------


## Lentina

Спасибо, дорогие мои, за приятные слова.
Думаю, будем общаться и радовать друг друга.
Да, при просмотре роликов не забудьте включить колонки, не пожалеете!

----------


## Lentina

*Tajussa*,спасибо. "Не узнаю Вас в гриме".Выкладывай работы..по работам точно узнаю...

----------


## Lentina

.Вот решила попробовать технику с сутажем. Это моё первое творение. Очень понравилось.. Думаю, ещё что-нибудь сотворю обязательтно.
Кабошоны и бусины из прессованнолй бирюзы и сутаж.

Ну и проволока...
Комплект "Магия" из позолоченной проволоки и кабошонов из ракушки гелиотис - пауа.

----------

***marina*** (26.05.2016)

----------


## Коше4ка

ВАУ!!!

Потрясающие работы!!!

Респект! :Ok:

----------


## Tajussa

*Lentina*,
 Не, Мариш, солнышко, не узнаешь... Я их никогда и нигде не выставляля... Ну, кроме как на себе конечно...:smile: Да и рядом с твоей красотой мои работы будут выглядеть, как детский рисунок в Трерьяковке...  :Aga:

----------


## Lentina

Комплект колье-декор и серьги "Хозяйка медной горы"
Вышивка по коже - бисер, пайетки, бусины, кабошоны малахита и ракушек пауа.

Вот мой очередной "шедеврик" из позолоченной и посеребренной проволоки и корундов рубинов.

----------


## Solnechnaja

Красотище же какая!!!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  Марина, сколько же времени уходит на создание такого шедевра?  :Oj:

----------


## Lentina

Когда как... специально время не расчитываю.. иногда больше, иногда меньше... Целый день на пролёт никогда не сижу.. по-дому дел тоже хватает.

----------


## matvi-elena

*Lentina*,
  Спасибо огромное, за доставленное удовольствие при знакомстве с Вашими работами! Это замечательно!!!! У Вас золотые руки и сказочная фантазия! БРАВО!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Lentina

Комплект "Каприз" Бисер, пауа-гелиотис

Ганутель - позолоченная проволока, люрекс, бисер, бусины

----------


## ОЙКОВ

Мариночка, какая красота! Работы просто изумительные!!! Спасибо вам большое!
Вы прям Марья-исскустница!

----------


## Шураша

Снимаю шляпу...

----------


## Lentina

Вот мой очередной  шедевр..
Стойка-трансформер "Комета"  Можно носить как душе угодно, в разных вариациях

----------


## Lentina

И на дочери.. Так наглядней..

----------


## Mazaykina

> Магия красоты...


Какое точное название темы.... работы ваши- просто трудно отвести глаз.

----------


## Lentina

Кристальный свет


Лесная нимфа
  

Свадебный

----------


## Анна_ Чумова

Преклоняюсь перед такой красотой, а самое главное перед вашим терпением и умением оживлять простые бусинки!  Я когда этому училась, не ххватает усидчивости. Вы просто умничка, чудо-волшебник!

----------


## Skadi

*Lentina*,
Очень понравилась "Комета"! 
Извините за нескромный вопрос: Ваши изделия можно покупать?

----------


## Lentina

Почему нескромный? Очень даже правильный вопрос, а главное актуальный. "Комета" уже продана, к сожалению или к счастью..
В моей подписи - ссылка на магазин.. На данный момент не много осталось, но в ближайшее время выложу кулончики с проволокой. Заходите, буду рада!

----------


## Skadi

> "Комета" уже продана


Эх...а, впрочем, ничуть не удивилась, наоборот, в глубине души была уверена, что теперь её можно только созерцать на картинке....на то она и "Комета" :smile:
Я так поняла, что каждое изделие у Вас эксклюзивное?
Марин, заглянула в Ваш магазин - понравилось! У меня родственники живут в Питере. Где находится Ваш магазин?
Или это интернет-магазин? А нет у Вас что-то с бирюзой, таких же размеров, как кулон "Голубая мечта" или "Янтарь"?
Очень понравилась "Элегия"!

----------


## Примадонна

Марина, у Вас золотые руки! Шикарно! Налюбоваться не могу на Ваши работы!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
А можно поинтересоваться, где Вы научились делать такие шедевры? :Oj:  Спасибо!

----------


## Lentina

*Skadi*,Да, это инет-магазин.. С бирюзой больше пока ничего нет.Только в планах.
А элегия - чудесный большой кабошон розового авантюрина(редкий)... цепочка из проволоки с бисером. Вообще, люблю большие кулоны...

----------


## Lentina

*Примадонна*,Когда-то давно лет 15 назад, подружка научила азам этого искусства... потом был большой перерыв на другие виды творчества.. и опять бисер.. Всё в инете, на бисерных сайтах и в журналах...

----------


## Skadi

*Lentina*,
Да, розовый авантюрин довольно редок. Тельцам очень подходит :rolleyes: Так и манит......

----------


## Lentina

Ага, вот и меня приманил.. яж тоже телец...

----------


## Skadi

> яж тоже телец...


 :Vah: 
Классно! Если ещё и майский.....то совпадение будет полным :rolleyes:

----------


## Lentina

Да, 9-го мая...

----------


## Skadi

> 9-го мая...


А у меня 8 мая......чудеса! :smile:

----------


## Lentina

Да, совпадение...

----------


## Skadi

*Lentina*,
Марин, подумаю насчёт "Элегии"....

----------


## Nile-art

Очень,очень ЗДОРОВО!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Lentina

колье "Фиолетовое пламя"

 Комплект "Вальс цветов"- ганутель, проволока посеребренная, речной жемчуг, бисер

----------


## maknata

Вау! Какая красотища!!!!!! Аж дух захватывает! Марина, спасибо за возможность хотя бы чуточку, взглядом прикоснуться к таким чудесам! :flower:  Дай Вам Бог творческого вдохновения, творите на радость людям - ваши изделия достойны королей :Aga:

----------


## Lentina

Большое спасибо за добрые слова!

----------


## 77Alekca

Lentina! Спасибо Вам за Ваши шедевры! Какие у Вас замечательные, золотые руки!!! Я получила огромное удовольствие от просмотра видео Ваших работ! Представляю, как красивы украшения в жизни...  :flower:

----------


## Маргоshа

*Lentina*,
 Марина, просто здорово.
Сколько ж это фантазии, а терпенья! работа ведь мегакропотливая.
Желаю Удачи!

----------


## Lentina

спасибо всем, кого затронуло моё творчество...
Заходите, буду рада радовать новинками...

----------


## Людмила ZUM

*Lentina*,Низко кланяюсь, землячка! Завораживает, вызывает немое восхищение!Буду к вам посылать невест...

----------


## 1948

Здравствуйте!*Lentina*, Невероятно красиво!Такая красатища притягивает взгляд!Обажаю такие вещи!!!Успехов!!!! :flower:

----------


## Lentina

вышивка, кабошон эвдиалит.
  
связанный крючком лариатик..  на двух петлях. кабошон и бусины - оникс.
  
Проволока позолоченная.

----------


## Януська

*Lentina*,
 очень красиво!! Вы болшая мастерица и великая труженица! 
И еще у меня вопрос, извините заранее ежели не скромный: Много ли желающих купить ваши изделия?
Объясню почему спрашиваю. На фотографиях все действительно очень красиво. Но увеличив фотографию видно все составляющие изделия, и проволоку, и стыки на скручиваниях...ну иными словами видно что изделие не фабричное...то есть самодельные вещи...Вот я и интересуюсь многие ли покупают подобные, безусловно очень красивые вещи?

----------


## valja20

*Lentina*,
 спасибо большое за Ваши работы. Сама немного увлекалась бисероплетением. Знаю, какой это труд. Хорошо, что еще есть такие мастера, хорошо, что можно вдохновиться такими работами и сотворить что-то свое, пусть и попроще. Еще раз благодарю!

----------


## Lentina

*Януська*,
 Спасибо за внимание к моим творениям.
Конечно, очереди за моими изделиями нет. Чтобы сравнить, посмотрите мои изделия в веб-альбоме - это всё сделано чуть больше чем за три года и потом загляните в магазин.. в магазине представлено то, что сейчас есть в продаже,  а всё остальное что в альбоме уже продано...
так что я не жалуюсь... продаётся... в основном через инет... отсылаю бандеролями с предварительной оплатой и люди не видят изделие предварительно вживую. Конечно, я даю три дня на возврат, если что-то не понравится, но пока, слава Богу, никто ничего не возвращял.
 Я понимаю, что носить подобные вещи могут и хотят очень не многие. Но на мой век хватает.
Спасибо за вопрос.

----------


## Lentina

комплектик, называется "Лилия"

Колье и две пары серёг - одни симметричные, а другие две разные - серьга-лилия и маленький листик с жемчужиной на другом ухе.(для любителей неординарных решений)

----------


## Alenajazz

*Lentina*,
 Зачаровали, очаровали ваши работы! Пока присматриваюсь, но планирую приобрести у вас серьги. Просто уезжаю на конкурс танца через неделю, поэтому сейчас не до приобретений (а очень хочется...) Мне понравились серьги "Лилия", которые не симметричные и ещё одни - "Кристальный свет". Удачи вам и вдохновения!!!!! Вы - умница и талантище!!!!!!

----------


## Lentina

спасибо. "Лиля" давно продана, а "Кристальный свет" - комплект, можно купить. Загляните в магазин.
К сожалению,На заказ ничего не делаю.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Загляните в магазин.


Теперь уже осенью. Возможно, появятся новые прекрасные шедевры и я успею сделать заказ.

----------


## Lentina

колье "Симфония"(нравятся мне музыкальные названия). Очень понравились цветы в технике "ганутель", вот соединила их с бисером в кольешку.Проволока с люрексом, жгуты ндебеле 
   
Кулон сделала для сестры на 8-е Марта
Проволока позолоченная, янтарь прессованный

----------


## Акварелька

Обалдеть!!! Какая красота! снимаю виртуальную шляпу!

----------


## Lentina

Комплект "Сонет" - квадратный жгут, лабрадор, бусины..

Комплект из посеребрянной проволоки и аметистов "Аметисты в серебре"

----------


## Lentina

Комплект "Лесная сказка"

----------


## Lentina

"Жемчужные россыпи" называется - Посеребренная проволока и речной жемчуг

----------


## Светик---

Снимаю перед Вами всё ..кроме нижнего белья(шутка).Я просто как завороженная просматривала ваши изделия...Если вы Мариночка говорите , что они продаются, то сразу к делу...Ожерелье "Симфония" и Пауа (набор) изумрудного цвета могут быть сделаны на заказ....или только то, что имеется в наличии?

----------


## Lentina

Большое спасибо! Симифония - эксклюзив и моё  ноу-хау - сочетание техник бисероплетения и ганутели - продано почти сразу и повторить его я вряд ли бы смогла, если бы звхотела. Пауа тоже продан, повторять просто не интересно.. делаю всё в одном экземпляре.
Приглашаю, почаще заходите в магазин или в веб-альбом, скоро планируются обновки( на днях, как только сделаю фото)

----------


## Lentina

Мой новый лариат, правда сразу же продан

Колье "Ирисы"
Колье "Колокольчики.."
Колье "Малахитовое"
Колье "Ромбы"

----------


## Пермякова Ольга

*Lentina*,
 Просто супер!!! Нет слов. Вот это талантище и фантазия. :flower:

----------


## Lentina

Кулон "Пастель" в сутажной технике, кабошон - агат.

----------


## Lentina

Кулон из ракушек и посеребренной проволоки

----------


## evp

Действительно зачаровывает  :Ok:

----------


## Lentina

Комплект "Медный"
Проволока медная, бусины синие. Идея Струковой Елены http://severi.livejournal.com/

----------


## Lentina

Комплект "Золотой"
Проволока позолоченная, бусины гранённые биконусы. Идея Струковой Елены http://severi.livejournal.com/

----------


## alaska72

*Какая прелесть!Присоединяюсь ко всем  добрым словам!*

----------


## тапочка74

Господи, да такую красоту надо всеми миру показывать!!!!! Да у Вас Дар от Бога!!!! Спасибо Вам большое за такую красоту!!!! Мужа замучила, чтоб купил мне что нибудь, но пока глаза разбегаются....Подруги побежали регистрироваться на сайте, чтоб внимательно все рассмотреть.Спасибо Вам большое за ваши эксклюзивные великолепные работы.

----------


## Lentina

спасибо, мне очень приятно, что Вам нравится...Ведь всё это я делаю не для себя - для других... а сама получаю от работы большое удовольствие и удовлетворение...
Очень здорово, когда всё не зря.
Спасибо за добрые слова.
Для покупки можно писать мне на имейл  smds2002@gmail.com

----------


## Lentina

Кулончики

----------


## С. Еленка

супер

----------


## alenat

Ну это конечно  фантастика, сама балуюсь бисероплетением, именно балуюсь, потому что то что делает Lentina - это шедевры. Столько терпения!!!!! Выше всяких похвал.

----------


## irka76

Какие замечательные работы. Спасибо Вам большое. Получила огромное удовольствие от просмотра. Дальнейших успехов  в творчестве:smile:

----------


## Витка

*Lentina*,
 Красотища!!! Нет слов!!! И главное, эксклюзив (насколько я поняла 2-х одинаковых не бывает)! Для певиц - незаменимый атрибут костюма!!!
СУПЕР!!! Вы - МОЛОДЧИНКА и БОЛЬШАЯ УМНИЦА!!!

----------


## tanyag11

да , действительно, дух захватывает такая красота!
А можно ли открыть мастер класс?
Вот жаль только, что таких материалов у нас не бывает, живу в ПМР
Спасибо за КРАСОТУ! :flower:

----------


## Тамара 379

Великолепно!!! Получила огромное удовольствие от созерцания Ваших творений! Тут столько много слов сказано о Вашем творчестве, что новые слова трудно подобрать. Могу только сказать, что  понимаю своего внука, когда он впервые увидев море, после долгой паузы сказал:"Так красиво, аж в животе больно".

----------


## lhava

Действительно,так красиво, вы просто чудо :Aga:

----------


## Люсик

Такие красивые работы! Получила эстетическое наслаждение от просмотра. Глаза разбежались - всё бы потрогала. :biggrin: :Aga:  подержала в руках. У Вас талант от Бога!

----------


## Lentina

спасибо, дорогие девочки! Спасибо за такие тёплые искренние слова.мне очень приятно, что смогла вас порадовать! Люблю радовать!

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
И опять проволока

----------


## Lentina



----------


## Lentina

А это новенький лариатик "Листопад"
[more]

----------


## Lotos Kay

*Lentina*, вы - золотые ручки и море вкуса, очень понравились ваши работы! Носила бы с удовольствием.
"Листопад", ну прям действительно от-пад. Очень красиво и стильно!

----------


## Lentina

Покажу ещё несколько ранних работ
"Лесная сказка! -нфриты, хризопраз

----------


## Lentina

Комплект "Сонет" - квадратный жгут, кабошон лабрадор

----------


## АннаМария

*Lentina*, примите и от меня слова восхищения! Работы  - загляденье! Вы настоящий Мастер своего дела! В своем творчестве я тоже не люблю повторяться. Ведь захватывает сам процесс создания чего-то нового... А повторение - это уже конвейер.
Новых идей вам и успехов в вашем творчестве. Буду с удовольствием любоваться вашими следующими шедеврами.

----------


## Lentina

Большое спасибо за добрые слова!

----------


## Zoia

Очень  нравится  цветовая гамма ! А в  комплекте "Пауа"  -  какой  вид  камня ?  И  название -  звучит  как-то  необычно?

----------


## Gabbi

получила огромное удовольствие от ваших произведений :006:  :006: 
успеха в творчестве и вдохновения
радуйте новыми работами

----------


## Lentina

Zoia,  Это не камень, это кабошон из натуральной среднеземноморской перламутровой ракушки гелиотис или пауа. Отсюда и название.

----------


## Lentina

Комплекет "Ажур"

----------


## Lentina

Комплект "Павлин" - бисер Тохо15, стразы, кожа, пайетки, бусины.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Lentina*,
Мариша, не устаю восхищаться работами и твоим талантом!!! Спасибо за красоту!
У меня есть маленький вопросик. *Мы 14 марта собираемся* под Питером в Райволе на большой банкет по случаю открытия тамадеи. Может ты бы смогла приехать в один из этих дней и показать а может и продать свои работы? Я бы с огромным удовольствием что-нибудь приобрела себе  (как подарок к юбилею).

----------


## Маргоshа

> Комплект "Павлин"


ух ты, вот это красотишшшшшша!

----------


## Lentina

спасибо, дорогая, за приглашение. но вот уже пять лет я очень ограничена в предвижении из-за болезни. так что подобные мероприятия не для меня. продать на данный момент нечего - я вдруг резко стала пользоваться спросом и всё продала. вот теперь творю что-нибудь новое. Буду выставлять в инет магазине.

----------


## Ирина Матвейчук

Марина очень классны комплекты, особенно "Восточьные сказки" мне понравились!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

спасибо  за  магию  красоты! Радость в Душе  полная! Здоровья  и  здоровья  Вам!

----------


## nataly755

Это сказка хочется смотреть, смотреть и смотреть

----------


## Lentina

Спасибо, девочки! Люблю радовать!

----------


## oksanadem

Какая вы МОЛОДЕЦ!!! это просто Супер!!! Смотришь и глаз не оторвать.На самом деле КРА-Со-ТИ-ЩАААА!!!

----------


## Lentina

Стараюсь.. спасибо за добрые слова.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Стараюсь.


Глаза от такой красоты просто разбежались...до сих пор под впечатлением!!!У вас золотые руки!!!Берегите себя!!!Спасибо за магию,красоты! :Tender:

----------


## Lentina

Принимайте новые работы
Комплект "Кармен". Цветы в технике "ганутель" - проволока, люрекс, бисер.

----------


## Lentina

Комплект" Музыка леса" - кракелюрные агаты, бисер.

----------


## Lentina

Комплект "Улыбка весны" - "ганутель", стразы.

----------


## Lentina

Просто шарфики (вдохновитель Татьяна Ван Итен)

----------


## Lentina

Комплект"Мелодия Любви" - гнутель и кабошоны родохрозита.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Просто шарфики


Это не просто..это красотища!!!Спасибо за ваши золотые руки!!!

----------


## Lentina

проголосуйте, если не лень, пожалуйста.

----------


## Lentina

Комплект "Царица ночи"
Посеребренная и цветная проволока, стразы, бусины, кристаллы, люрекс

----------


## Lentina

Кулон" Перо"

----------


## Lentina

Комплект "Туман"

----------


## *Светлана*

Здравствуйте, Мариночка. Хочу в качестве комплимента написать Вам несколько слов. Я в свободное время захожу на форум, рассматриваю чудесные работы многих талантливых здесь людей. Если взяло за душу, пишу комплименты и свои восхищения. А вот при любовании Вашими шедеврами у меня впервые сама по себе в голове возникла мысль: неужели можно думать о каких-то войнах, оружии, видя такую красоту? Может, слишком пафосно и банально, но действительно это так. "Красота спасет мир". Я желаю Вам крепкого здоровья, новых идей и достойного вознаграждения за Ваш труд.

----------


## Lentina

Спасибо за такие тёплые слова. Мне приятно, что мои творения вызывают такие высокие мысли.  Поэтому, наверное, и занимаюсь этим творчеством...Помогает жить в гармонии и радости. и очень рада, когда люди покупают и благодарят... значит всё не зря.  Спасибо.

----------


## Lentina

Очередной новый коллаж

----------


## Lentina

Кулон "Ганешик"
«Магия бисера» Lentina  на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Lentina

Представляю очередной видео-ролик моих изделий, уже третий.
Включайте звук и приятного просмотра.
Итак "Магия красоты"

----------


## Рыбка

Добрый день, МАСТЕРИЦА!!!
Добрый день, друзья!
Мариночка! Посмотрела с огромным удовольствием! Получила массу положительных впечатлений. К тому, что сказано в этой темке - добавить можно много чего, но словами не выразить... одни чувства. Восхищаюсь Вашим талантом. Здоровья!!! Творчества!!! Успехов!!! Вдохновения!!!

----------


## Lentina

Спасибо, люблю радовать! Приятно, когда моё творчество нравится.

----------


## Lentina

Новоиспечённый комплектик "Гжель"

----------


## Mazaykina

> Новоиспечённый комплектик "Гжель"


Как всегда- глаз не отвести!!! Марина- работа восхитительная!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Представляю очередной видео-ролик моих изделий, уже третий.


Спасибо,глаз оторвать невозможно от красоты!Особо приглянулся ШАРМ ну там где 2 вариант в земных расцветках :Ok:  :Yes4:

----------


## magistr

В связи с реорганизацией раздела форума, прошу обратить внимание всех на сообщение: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136545
присылайте свои пожелания, стоит ли эту тему переносить в новый раздел, или оставить её в архиве а там создавать новые темы?

----------


## avelesik

Огромная благодарность за необыкновенную красоту!!!!! Особенно понравилась "Царица ночи"!!!!

----------


## Lentina

Для интересующихся представляю очередное творение моих рук...
Колье "Аромат Весны"
Это вдохновитель от Dior


а это уже от меня

----------


## frikadella

Какая Вы, Марина, Молодец!!! 
Сколько труда вложено в каждое изделие! Сколько красоты неописуемой Вы нам показали! Это настоящее буйство фантазии и вкуса!!! Вот уж точно, талант от Бога :Ok: 
Здоровья, Вам, Мариночка, успехов и радуйте нас побольше и почаще своими шедеврами! :Tender:

----------


## oksi7771

Какая вы молодец - глаз не оторвать от такой красоты!

А "просто шарфики" вообще супер!!! Здоровья Вам!!!

----------


## Lentina

Колье "Царское" с натуральными рубинами.

----------


## ТатьянаЯ

Спасибо за такую красотищу! Вдохновляет: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## АнТинна

какая красота! потрясена!

----------


## АнТинна

набор Хозяйка медной горы вообще супер! неожиданно что сзади продолжение)))

----------


## Lentina

Колье "Чары" - сутаж, чароит, бисер.

----------


## Lentina

Мой амулет - сутаж, бисер, стразы, яшма, чароит, аметисты.

----------


## annuschka

> проголосуйте, если не лень, пожалуйста


С удовольствием бы, только вот не понятно как там это сделать.

----------


## Lentina

Колье "Весна" - кбошоны варисцита( яшмы) бусины, пайётки, бисер, вышивка.

----------


## Lentina

Кулон "Клевер" - позолоченная и посеребренная проволока, бусины, стразы, кабошоны кварца.

----------


## Lentina

_Всем любителям "Фотошоп" - рекомендую! Не пожалеете! 
http://photoshop-master.org/vfhbyf/education_

----------


## Димитрий

> Всем любителям "Фотошоп" - рекомендую! Не пожалеете!


в инете можно найти бесплатные профессиональные уроки

----------


## Lentina

спасибо

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Кулон "Клевер"


Очень нежно!!! :Ok:

----------


## Lentina

Комплект "Белый павлин"
Моё третье творение на павлинью тему. Комплект для дочери.

----------


## Lentina

Колье "Восторг"

----------


## Lentina



----------


## Lentina

Приглашаю к просмотру. Очередная презентация моих изделий.

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Ух ты!!Какая тут красотища!!

----------


## Lentina



----------


## Lentina

Кулон "Волшебный цветок"   вышивка бисером . кабошоны пирита

----------


## Lentina

Колье "Игра" с чётным натуральным жемчугом

----------


## Lentina

Колье "Полянка" - бисер. пайетки

----------


## Lentina

Колье-жгут "Арлекин"

----------

alla-mus (09.06.2019), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## ВикторриЯ

Какие красивые работы!!! У вас волшебные руки!!!!А сколько терпения нужно,ведь такая кропотливая работа! Очень здорово!!!!

----------


## Lentina

Спасибо, рада,что Вам нравится

----------


## Lentina



----------

alla-mus (09.06.2019), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Lentina



----------

alla-mus (09.06.2019), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Lentina



----------

alla-mus (09.06.2019), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Lentina



----------

alla-mus (09.06.2019), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Lentina



----------

alla-mus (09.06.2019), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Lentina



----------

alla-mus (09.06.2019), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## siniciya14

Какая красота! Всегда восхищалась людьми, которые творят такие прекрасные вещи!

----------


## Lentina

Спасибо,приятно

----------


## Lentina



----------

alla-mus (09.06.2019), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Lentina



----------

alla-mus (09.06.2019), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Lentina



----------

alla-mus (09.06.2019), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Lentina



----------

alla-mus (09.06.2019), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Rimma Gricenko

Добрый вечер! Какая мастерская работа! Действительно, сделано с душой... поэтому и берет за душу! Очень красиво! Спасибо! :Ok:

----------


## Lentina

спасибо, мне приятно

----------


## татуся

ООООО....какие бриллианты!!!Сказала моя 7 летняя дочь!!!
Действительно просто восхитительно,браво мастеру!!!!!!!Руки золотые!!!

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Колье просто восхитительны!!! Настоящее искусство!!!!!!

----------

